# Salt Water Sensors



## dad's old truck (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey everybody,

I am wondering if somebody out there knows if there is a computer program that will control different controls/sensors. I am looking to set up a 120gl Reef Tank. It has an overflow, and I will be using a refugium filter by ecosystem, and metal halides. I am not really worried about price as this will be a master piece in the house and can be seen from all rooms. I would like a controller that will control and log my pH, nitrate, temp, lights, calcium, and salinity. I am also looking to create a mixing tank so that it will do a small partial water change of about 3 to 5 gallons a day. I will need a salinity controler so that it will know to add enough fresh water. Could you guys help me?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.neptunesys.com/index.htm

You can also try googling Pinpoint Monitors, Reefkeeper 2 controller, and CustomSeaLife.

Those are a few of the controllers Ive heard of. I'm sure theres others out there. I'm sure CRM will have a better list for you as soon as he checks in.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I run a ReefKeerperII. I much prefer the DC8 power strips to the X10 wireless outlets. 

Allow me to explain. X10's use a wireless frequency to switch the power on and off. You do have the option to change the frequency on each X10, you have to our they would all turn on and off at the same time., however I've heard horror stories of people not being able to figure out why their lights go on and off at their own will. After several weeks of stress and reprogramming, they will be sitting in front of the tank at the same time as the wife comes home and opens the garage door. Bam the lights go off. Aha, yep that's right, several other items can over ride the X10 such as neighbors garage door openers, TV remotes, wireless routers, microwaves etc... Plus you end up with these bulky adapters that often prevent you from running to cords to one outlet as it covers the second outlet. DC8 controllers are wired through a standard looking surge protector with about 8 outlets built in. The radio frequency is directly transmitted through a wire to each relay built directly into each outlet. There is no chance of it getting interrupted accidentally. 

There are to many brands to list but they include, the RKII (the easiest to program and over ride), Profilux, Neptune (I've found to be the most difficult to program), Aqua controller (the JR. has a very strong following).


----------

